# First timer



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Headed to Wolfsgart for the first time this year and am super excited. Anyone else from the eastern mass area going out? And any tips for someone planning to stay the whole weekend? I intend to camp thursday, friday and saturday nights. :beer:


----------



## djstarscr3am (Aug 16, 2012)

I will be heading up from MA with a few buddies. Cant say anything about camping i stay in a hotel.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

djstarscr3am said:


> I will be heading up from MA with a few buddies. Cant say anything about camping i stay in a hotel.


Oh you fancy!  I can't make it seem reasonable to afford a hotel for 3 nights unfortunately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

My first trip out this year as well. Driving in from western New York. I also am staying in a hotel. All i know is Burlington is a very nice city!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

93audi90 said:


> My first trip out this year as well. Driving in from western New York. I also am staying in a hotel. All i know is Burlington is a very nice city!


I got a campsite from Thursday to Sunday. Should be a blast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

